# hkskyline's 2017 in Hong Kong



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsuen Wan is one of the grittier parts of town with many public housing estates. There are pockets of affluence and redevelopment as well.























































Hong Kong Island's western parts are also getting gentrified but at a much more rapid pace. Old gritty lowrises exist side-by-side with more upscale shops catering to a wealthier clientele above middle class.
































































Kowloon City is home to a thriving Thai community. If you want groceries to make an authentic Thai dish, come here.




























Traditional-style shops can still be found here although they are slowly giving way to modernization.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lau Fau Shan is a fishing village turned into seafood row. You can either buy some dried seafood to cook at home or try out one of the restaurants that will cook it for you.



























































































Sunsets here are quite nice although there are lots of oyster shells littered on the ground.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tin Shui Wai is one of the far-flung suburbs ordinary Hong Kongers have long forgotten. It's actually cheaper to head to Shenzhen than to Kowloon. 

But like the suburbs of Paris, this town was design to place the abandoned, the poor, and the desolate into its dedicated holding pen. On the bright side, people here haven't risen up in revolt and turned this enclave into a no-police land.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sunny day is great for hiking! Not a long walk from residential and industrial towers of Aberdeen, Brick Hill has a long staircase to several viewing areas.




























Photographers were already setting up for sunset. This spot faces west with Ap Lei Chau in the background. They still have some time to wait.



















You can still head further uphill for more views on the other side.










This part of town is more upscale and not affordable to the plebian class.



















Getting here is not hard. With the new South Island Line now running, get off at Wong Chuk Hang station and walk 15 minutes to the starting staircase.




























_More : http://www.globalphotos.org/hk-aberdeen.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lam Tsuen Country Park spans across the northern stretches of the New Territories from west to east. Volcanic peaks offer great views of the suburbs and Shenzhen beyond, one of which is Kai Kung Leng.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shing Mun Reservoir is accessible by walking uphill from Lei Muk Shue Estate. There are sidewalks on the narrow road that is also served by minibuses from Tsuen Wan, and you will pass some lowrise houses along the way. 



















The reservoir was completed in 1939 and was designed to supply water to Hong Kong Island. A walking path now snakes around the lake with the western side mostly flat. There are plenty of picnic sites along the way for a break. 













































































































The eastern section becomes more hilly with some steep climbs. Aggressive monkeys were lingering around looking for humans opening bags of food.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

North Point is a great place to see some of the older, more traditional aspects of the city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

VERY informative! I will be visiting this fascinating city in October. :banana:
Quick question... would you recommend sitting on the left or right side of the plane for views as you land?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

aljuarez said:


> VERY informative! I will be visiting this fascinating city in October. :banana:
> Quick question... would you recommend sitting on the left or right side of the plane for views as you land?


Left window is the best bet. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsim Sha Tsui is a great place to see the sky change as the sun sets. The sun doesn't set against the skyline though. You would need to look in another direction for that.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

For an incredible sunset, head into the New Territories for the fish ponds in Tai Sang Wai. 











































































































[/size]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice set of photos (sunset ones) :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing photos. The North Point set is one that reminds me so much of my Hong Kong experience. Now I miss it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great images! I had the opportunity to visit this wonderful city for the first time this year and absolutely loved it! It was pictures like yours that made me want to go! :banana:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sham Shui Po has a few streets of traditional outdoor markets mixed with stores selling all sorts of wares from toys to clothes and tofu. This is historically a low-income neighbourhood so prices are quite good. Spend some time here browsing around the wide variety of items.


----------

